# 200K viewers for $5000



## slimen232 (Oct 16, 2015)

There is someone that gets 150K-600K viewers on youtube
He will make a full video about my product for $5000.
Is this worth the money?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

It's worth it for they guy getting $5000 to make a video.

But seriously, the answer is the same as the last time you asked the question. Expect a 10-20% click through rate; and expect to convert 1-2% of those clicks into sales. Run the numbers... is it worth it? You need to answer that question, not us.

The other major factor, which you haven't mentioned, is whether the 200k viewers are a targeted audience. If so, then the numbers mentioned above should hold true. If not, then it could be an even lower click through rate.


----------



## slimen232 (Oct 16, 2015)

kimura-mma said:


> It's worth it for they guy getting $5000 to make a video.
> 
> But seriously, the answer is the same as the last time you asked the question. Expect a 10-20% click through rate; and expect to convert 1-2% of those clicks into sales. Run the numbers... is it worth it? You need to answer that question, not us.
> 
> The other major factor, which you haven't mentioned, is whether the 200k viewers are a targeted audience. If so, then the numbers mentioned above should hold true. If not, then it could be an even lower click through rate.


Oh yeah. I forgot to mention what my full reason i posted this was.

Yeah there not targeted
Just random people watching fun videos

250K subs
So probably 100K actually watch

So other 100K-500K viewers are just random

Now these random people i just don't count?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

It's your money, so you can count them if you want. But from a targeted marketing perspective, no, you obviously wouldn't count them. They simply can't be relied on to actually want to buy your product.

Have you ever bought a product based on a YouTube ad or sponsorship? I haven't. And I'm willing to bet most "random people watching fun videos" haven't either. That's why target marketing is very important.


----------



## roadrunner197069 (Nov 22, 2015)

Just because someone has tons of viewers to one subject don't mean those viewers interested in that certain subject will watch something unrelated.


----------



## slimen232 (Oct 16, 2015)

Gotchu. Thanks guys!


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

In a word, no.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I actually turn off the button on you-tube when I watch a video. So I don't think that u would get anywhere but loosing $5k. You could post a link on his page like everybody else does and see how that goes.


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 10, 2014)

you can do so much more with $5k to throw into promoting!


----------



## slimen232 (Oct 16, 2015)

FiveOneSix said:


> you can do so much more with $5k to throw into promoting!


Any ideas?


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

slimen232 said:


> Any ideas?


 Are You kidding ???? I mean if not Buy 

New Equipment
Printer
Vinyl Cutter
Silkscreen Press
Heat Press
Used Embroidery Machine 
buy blanks
The list goes on


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 10, 2014)

slimen232 said:


> Any ideas?


Either what DJ said or...
Rent a billboard, a bus stop bench, wherever you see ads that you think people will be forced to look at.
News radio commercial...
I don't know what these cost or how effective they would be but better then spam ads on the internet.
Me personally...I'd buy more gear/supplies like DJ said.
Hope I shed a little light on the subject. I don't have much marketing under my belt but I do know that spam ads are not worth it.


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

when was the last time you or someone you know was compelled to buy something from a youtube ad? 

Better spend half of that on promotional items as give aways. To me thats way better than random youtube views. If this person had a million viewers then I might consider it. Or if he was charging you $500 for this then maybe. 

But $5000? 5 Grand? to make a youtube video ? I don't think so.

I'd buy equipment .


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I am also thinking of how to advertise when I launch my company nationally. Can you link one of his videos here? 5k is a *lot* of money. I am not saying its not worth it, I haven't seen his videos. If he is making a video specifically for your products I can see the expense. Heck building a web site can cost 5k. I agree with previous poster that you should really target your market. It is great he gets 200k hits on his videos, but I would look around, you may find a bigger you tube celebrity to do your promo work. My "niche" is in strip clubs and porn shops. Some ways I am considering spending my advertising $$ is a trade show booth at the ED expo.The EXPO Tradeshow features companies that provide products and services that can be utilized by adult club owners and operators, club staff, DJs and feature entertainers. These include everything from carpet to sound & lighting, from credit card processing to digital media marketing, from major liquor companies to food service vendors, and many, many more EXPO 2016 Special Package


A complimentary booth at the EXPO 2016 Tradeshow $899 
Full-page display advertisement in the EXPO 2016 Program Guide $499 
Half-page display advertisement in the September and November issues of ED Club Bulletin $899 
Your company banner on the convention website, The ED EXPO, for six months $599 
Announcement of your company’s Tradeshow booth in ED’s weekly e-Newsletter. $99
  
*Regular $5,990 Special discount *
* price of $2,995*

 http://www.theedexpo.com/ so by the time I pay for hotel, flight, food and beverage I am up to 5k. But it is exactly who I want to be selling to. I also am considering advertising on the strip club radio network and Magazines distributed at the clubs such as http://www.xtrememagazine.com/. Also for 600 bucks I can purchase an excel sheet-name, address and phone list to every strip club and porn shop in the USA for a mass mailing campaign. Hope this helps you in the direction you need to go.


----------



## slimen232 (Oct 16, 2015)

Leg cramps said:


> I am also thinking of how to advertise when I launch my company nationally. Can you link one of his videos here? 5k is a *lot* of money. I am not saying its not worth it, I haven't seen his videos. If he is making a video specifically for your products I can see the expense. Heck building a web site can cost 5k. I agree with previous poster that you should really target your market. It is great he gets 200k hits on his videos, but I would look around, you may find a bigger you tube celebrity to do your promo work. My "niche" is in strip clubs and porn shops. Some ways I am considering spending my advertising $$ is a trade show booth at the ED expo.The EXPO Tradeshow features companies that provide products and services that can be utilized by adult club owners and operators, club staff, DJs and feature entertainers. These include everything from carpet to sound & lighting, from credit card processing to digital media marketing, from major liquor companies to food service vendors, and many, many more EXPO 2016 Special Package
> 
> 
> A complimentary booth at the EXPO 2016 Tradeshow $899
> ...


Thank you so much for revealing this info 
I learned something new


----------



## GeekMan (May 13, 2015)

Boy with $5,000 to spent you could probably do a lot with good SEO and advertising online.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Leg cramps said:


> I am also thinking of how to advertise when I launch my company nationally... My "niche" is in strip clubs and porn shops...


Pay strippers and booth girls to wear temporary tattoos with your URL and some snappy slogan. No one is going to be "muting" their view of a stripper. Crazy idea, but think about it


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 10, 2014)

Or give me the $5k and I'll get it permanently tattood and walk around shirtless with tassels


----------

